# Flush trim bits



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Spiral flush trim vs straight or regular flush trim bits? Which is better?

I'm in the need of ordering some flush trim bits but need to know which is better for the $$$.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The spiral bits are great,but a flush trim bit with a shear angle(most companies make these now) are much cheaper and do a fine job. That said I find myself reaching for the spiral bit most often. 

Regards

Jerry


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ken,

I've had no problem with the traditional (shear) flush trim bits. Just watch your grain direction and try not to cut off too much at one time with them and you'll have no problems.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I have many,many tirm bits and the one I like best are the ones below.
As seen and recommended in WOOD® Magazine (#158)

Spiral Flush Trim Router Bit
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_flushtrim_ancho

and the ones below from CMT line
Super Duty Flush Trim Bits w/bearing
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=13&p=1
and the ones below work well also frm the CMT line of bits

3-Wing Flush Trim Bits
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=14&p=1


========


Hamlin said:


> Spiral flush trim vs straight or regular flush trim bits? Which is better?
> 
> I'm in the need of ordering some flush trim bits but need to know which is better for the $$$.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Many thanks everyone.

I think I may end up getting both types.... xmas present for the.... ummm... new router.   LOL


----------

